# Canon 50D err 80



## Charles89 (May 10, 2010)

Today I bought the Canon 50D at a local photography store. I did some test shots with it, about 110. After I connect the camera with the USB cable and transfer my photos to the computer and unconnect the camera from the USB port I get Err 80 on my top display and the camera is frozen. The only way to fix this is by taking out the battery (turning it off with the switch does nothing). After I take out the battery it back on track and I can shoot like normal.

The error 80 is an image or electric control malfunction has been detected.

Should I take it back to the store for a refund/exchange ?


----------



## icassell (May 10, 2010)

Hmmmm ....

I've never used a 50D, but I've never seen anything like this with either my 30D or my 7D.  I would talk to your camera store.  Is it a new camera?


----------



## Charles89 (May 10, 2010)

Yes its supposed to be new.

I just did some more testing and the switch wasnt on On, but on another option... ( I have those three signs near the power switch : _/ , On, Off. When its on _/ and I connect the camera to the computer it bugs (Err 80 etc...) when its on On everything works fine and no bugs at all, I tried connecting/disconnecting numerous times and it never bugged on On.

The _/ option seems to be the cause, it doesnt bother me much, maybe its just not meant to be on _/ when I connect it to my PC.

Thx anyways


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2010)

An error 80 is not good...a bit of Google searching reveals that an Error 80 is an error message that you do not want to see crop up. Bummer. It's a shutter or electronics fault--and it can be the main logic board...


----------



## icassell (May 11, 2010)

If its new, I wouldn't mess around and I'd run it right back for a replacement.


----------



## Flash Harry (May 11, 2010)

you are doing the "safely disconnect usb" thing before unplugging I assume. H


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2010)

I never do the safely unplug usb thing actually :S

I guess I will go get a refund eventho it works fine when not on _/  I dont want the problem to come back when I really need my camera !


----------



## Big Mike (May 11, 2010)

Err 80 is not very common, I'd probably go for a replacement.

For future reference, you might want to pick up a card reader, that way you don't have to plug the camera directly into the computer.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 11, 2010)

Charles89 said:


> I never do the safely unplug usb thing actually :S


 
I've actually lost data copied over to a USB stick when I didnt do the safely unplug thing.   Since then, I always do it.  It takes just a few seconds to click on that little icon and then safely unplug.

When it happened to me, I was in a hurry rushing out of the house, dumped the stuff on, ran out, got to where I was going, put in the stick and there was nothing.


----------



## Live_free (May 11, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> > I never do the safely unplug usb thing actually :S
> ...



The safely unplug USB thing basically shuts off all data going back and forth. Some people, like me, have programs that monitor this 24/7. (Tells me all data transfers).  The only time you will need to safely unplug is when data is  transferring or being used. Although if you don't know and cant monitor ALWAYS safely unplug because it can REALLY mess your stuff up.


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2010)

Did even more testing, when the error 80 first appeared when I pressed the shutter (took a shot) while the camera was connected. Again when it does the error 80 its because Im taking a shot while its connected to the computer ?

Maybe its normal ? or maybe not what you think lol


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 11, 2010)

Me also. Always right-click > eject. 



bigtwinky said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> > I never do the safely unplug usb thing actually :S
> ...


----------



## icassell (May 11, 2010)

Charles89 said:


> Did even more testing, when the error 80 first appeared when I pressed the shutter (took a shot) while the camera was connected. Again when it does the error 80 its because Im taking a shot while its connected to the computer ?
> 
> Maybe its normal ? or maybe not what you think lol



I dunno.  Why should an error code be normal?  I'd err on the cautious side and trade for another.


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2010)

icassell said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> > Did even more testing, when the error 80 first appeared when I pressed the shutter (took a shot) while the camera was connected. Again when it does the error 80 its because Im taking a shot while its connected to the computer ?
> ...



Yeah Ill listen to you !


----------



## Charles89 (May 13, 2010)

Well, I just got it changed.

And guess what ?

Yes it does the same thing. Im pretty sure its my computer now. I think the USB port I normally use is having a problem...well well.


----------



## jt69 (May 13, 2010)

I use a 50D and never seen this problem, but then again I never use the USB cable to transfer the images. I think is safer to use a memory card reader.


----------

